# P0299 Issue



## MeltingPlastic (May 5, 2014)

So my 2012 Cruze with 62k on the clock threw a CEL this weekend. Read the code and it was P0299 so I did some research on here and everyone seems to state its a common turbo issue. As it threw the code while I was out of town at a wedding this weekend I wasn't able to bring the car in for service. Started the car today and the CEL is gone but the code is still there. I called my local dealership this morning and went to make an appointment. I was told the earliest I'd be able to come in would be Nov 3rd. He then asked if the CEL was still on, I informed him that it was no longer illuminating this morning but the code is still there. He then informed me that they can't look at the car unless the CEL is active and to call them back if it comes on again. Now I understand that the car needs to be showing the symptoms to diagnose a problem but if I have to wait a week plus to get a car checked out, why bother? This is a common issue with the Cruze's it seems so having an active light shouldn't be necessary, just historical data on the ECU should be enough. Should I call up another dealership to see about bringing it in or just wait? Between my TB going, the waterpump going and now this, I'm honestly starting to question my love for Chevy with build quality issues.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MeltingPlastic said:


> Should I call up another dealership to see about bringing it in


Yes. What do you have to loose?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MeltingPlastic said:


> So my 2012 Cruze with 62k on the clock threw a CEL this weekend. Read the code and it was P0299 so I did some research on here and everyone seems to state its a common turbo issue. As it threw the code while I was out of town at a wedding this weekend I wasn't able to bring the car in for service. Started the car today and the CEL is gone but the code is still there. I called my local dealership this morning and went to make an appointment. I was told the earliest I'd be able to come in would be Nov 3rd. He then asked if the CEL was still on, I informed him that it was no longer illuminating this morning but the code is still there. He then informed me that they can't look at the car unless the CEL is active and to call them back if it comes on again. Now I understand that the car needs to be showing the symptoms to diagnose a problem but if I have to wait a week plus to get a car checked out, why bother? This is a common issue with the Cruze's it seems so having an active light shouldn't be necessary, just historical data on the ECU should be enough. Should I call up another dealership to see about bringing it in or just wait? Between my TB going, the waterpump going and now this, I'm honestly starting to question my love for Chevy with build quality issues.


Hello MeltingPlastic, 

The dealership will definitely be in the best position to look into this further and provide a possible resolution. However, we would be happy to look into this more for you, and get in touch with the dealership if needed. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MeltingPlastic (May 5, 2014)

As expected, the light came back on the next day, made my appointment and dropped the car off this morning. Wasn't a fan of my interaction with the service writer when dropping it off but I'll let that slide. He just called me now saying "the code is only in history and they can't find anything wrong with any readings". Said they are going to keep looking at it but I have a feeling I will be walking away with a diagnosis bill and no results. Anything I can use to show them many of diagnosis here about it being an issue with the turbo/wastegate? I mentioned reading up on this and he didn't seem to want to hear it. If they come back with nothing, I plan to flat out tell them to look at TSB PIP-5023 but would like some more facts to help them.


----------

